# Sites About Toasting Base Malt?



## mje1980 (26/8/05)

I have toasted my own base malt a few times, and have noticed there are always a few different ways to make the same malt. I was wondering if there was any sites that went into detail about how long to toast what malt to emulate which malt. I have just done 450g of brown malt according to the instructions in Designing Great Beers, and will try in about a month or so in a brown ale, or maybe porter. 

Any advice is always appreciated.

P.S Jovial monk ( i think ), you helped me out before with amber malt suggestions, maybe you know of some web sites??


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/05)

MJE,

Ask and ye shall receive.

Home Roasting

Hope this helps.

Warren -


----------



## Darren (26/8/05)

MJE,
Just make sure your oven is very clean. Any fat or oils will stick to the malt.
cheers
Darren


----------



## mje1980 (26/8/05)

Thanks for the advice fella's. Looks like i will be busy today!!. The house is gunna smell great. Warren, do you use this method often??. What were the results like if you do/have ??


----------



## Mr Bond (2/12/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> MJE,
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> ...



Searched this up.

Excellent link Warren,exactly what i was after.
I have 2.5 kg powells organic pils malt(left over) that i used to make my first AG,an organic blonde(11.5 litres).

I am planning to toast 200gms of it to a caramunich/amber type profile to do an organic amber ale.

I have read all the blurb but am unsure as to whether i should have the fan on or off on the gas oven.In normal cooking the gas is considered to be an aid to more even and efficient heating.
Has anyone else done this and what method did u use?Fan on or off?


----------



## Tony (2/12/05)

a bit off topic......... i wouldnt use the brown malt in a brown ale, maybe a bit in a porter.

Correct me if im wrong everyone but i think a brown ale should be a sweeter (crystal) type beer. I have not made one yet but have been researching it in preperation for the making of.....  a brown ale.

i like a little bit of brown malt in a bitter for a dryness to help the bitterness but not too much

cheers


----------



## mje1980 (2/12/05)

Braulover, i dont know if my oven has a fan or not, its gas, and i just put it in the oven.

Tony, i used all the 450g in a brown porter, which is about 6 weeks in the bottle, and it has smoothed out quite nicely. At first it was harsh, but it was in 2ndary for 43 days due to not being able to get any bottle caps. I am enjoying it more now definately. I did a few bottles with 2 drops of vanilla essence but you cant really taste it hahaha. The brown malt gave the beer a roasty flvour, but not as sharp as other dark malts, sort of really toasted more than roasted. But, so far its nice, not great, but this was my first real attempt at porter, and its good enough to make me want to do another!!. I also picked up some commercial ( joe white i think ) brown malt, so i'll be able to compare.


----------

